# Working as a hairdresser in canada



## hairdresser (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi everyone, i am 23 and i am considering a move to vancouver canada. I have 7 years experience working in the hairdressing industry. I have worked in the uk and europe. I am going to apply for a working holiday visa. I think this will give me the chance to experience life in canada and decide if it is the place for me. Can anyone give me any advice on applying for the working holiday visa, permanent visa, getting my NVQ certs recognized by red seal, working as a hairdresser, etc. Thanks


----------

